# Tamworth pig and puffin



## cobalt

A couple of new sticks on the go in the basic stages yet pretty crude

A guy wants a tamworth pig on the cardigan stick and a puffin

Puffins are one of my favourite birds we used to watch them fly from the north sea and land on Bempton cliffs in Yorkshire. then they scuttle into there burrows with a beak full of fish for there young. A comical clumsy bird on land but its the only time they come into land to breed the rest of there lives they spend at sea.

The cardigan handle is lime wood with a mahogany end piece , its been strengthened with a hardwood dowel through the handle. the puffin is lime wood .


----------



## RandyL476

Let us see the end results I know it's going to turn out good.


----------



## gdenby

Puffins are really nice looking. I had a friend whose brother would travel up towards the arctic every summer, and one year he came back w. some very fine pics of puffins. Got to admire the photos he left w. my friend.

Other than color, is there a way to make a hog's head look "Tamworth," as opposed say to "Berkshire," etc?


----------



## CV3

As always, a couple more great looking projects. Look forward to seeing them come along. Just got out my copy of Stickmaking A complete Course. I want to get a crook stick and a cardigan. Was in the shop most of the morning finishing up on a couple of honey do projects, Will try and cut out the two handles this afternoon.


----------



## cobalt

There are slight differences in most pigs apart from colour ,The snout on a Tamworth is slightly longer and the head appears to be slightly deeper, but there's not a great deal of difference ,maybe its just the pics I looked at ? I wouldn't know the difference unless pointed out. But a pig farmer would disagree on other points of views

Just got the basic shape nearly there on the handle The pigs head needs some attention yet so hope to get back to it soon .The ears will be carved separate and dowel and glued on.


----------



## cobalt

shaping the handle to fit the shank before I start carving the ears of the pig and fitted a buffalo horn collar. Just the ears to carve before final fixingThe cap on the handle is mahogany


----------



## cobalt

finally got into the workshop for a hour and managed to something done


----------



## CV3

Nice job fitting the head to the handle. Is that a Buffalo spacer at the base of the handle?


----------



## cobalt

not to happy with the pigs head decided to redo it, the snout is to long

straightened a couple of shanks ,unless I can straighten them I wouldn't use them as people relay on for support and a bent stick is a weak stick. A 1inch shank wil give enough support for the average person and hazel shanks are strong and flexible

The aftermath of working I don't usually work like this but got lost in what I was doing now its blunt tools and a session tidying up so will pay for it tomorrow by time wasting tidying up


----------



## CV3

I have looked all around for some hazel shafts. Can't find a supply yet? I like the shorter snout also. Your work area looks like your busy. I started cleaning out the shop a few months ago. Got in to it and then got side tracked. Now just have a mess.


----------



## cobalt

the collar is water buffalo horn .it polish up brilliantly ,its e.asy to shape and bend when warm and simple to shape with a rasp

Its difficult to find time at the moment to get things finished much to busy with other things .You would think you have all the time in the world when you retire but it seems like you more to do?

.


----------



## cobalt

well trying to sort the ears out on the cardigan stick still a bit of work to do on it. but determined to get it right.


----------



## cobalt

A little more done on the sticks . getting the basic shapes about there and need to improve the transition between the stopper and stick,the buffalo horn needs polishing .

still some to do the .All the toppers need texturing and the puffin and goose need wood burning before painting.

I have to stick the pigs head on the cadigan handle .The transition between the shank and the puffin will be left unpainted whilst the puffins head will be painted, don't know what it will turn out like hopefully it will provide a better contrasting colour.


----------



## CV3

You have done a great job on those cobalt, Your proportions on the pig head turn out very well. I look forward to seeing them done.


----------



## cobalt

A bit more done today on the grey lag goose whilst waiting for the glue to dry and set on the other items.

I am considering not painting the goose. The problem is that the grey colour of the goose seems to define it

the beak has had a wash of yellow/red to highlight it, but not sure about the grey?

not sure what to do with it maybe give it a grey thin wash or not?

also came across a picture of a deer haven't checked it out yet but sure its African so maybe have a go at carving .s


----------



## gdenby

I looked up some images of grey geese. Some have darker color, others, rather pale. I'd go w. darker coloring to give better contrast to the beak color.


----------



## cobalt

Think maybe your right .Always good to see other peoples point of view


----------



## CV3

Tha Grerylag goose has a rich grey color that would look good on a shank.


----------



## cobalt

The pig is nearly finished at last. Just needs a few coats of varnish

the puffin is coming along the eyes need fixing ,with the thin coats of base colour laid ready to its final coats .The water buffalo collar ground back and polished to fit the shank


----------



## cobalt

gave the pig a secondary light burn and another coat of varnish today its coming on.The snout has had a light tint painted on don't think it shows oh the photos.

I have started painting the puffin just thin coats trying to avoid getting any on the transition from bird to shank just the head would look out of balance . Why there is so much difference in the picture I don't know they where taken at the same time.


----------



## Rodnogdog

Very interesting. I'm going to have to make a stick with a topper on it just to give it a try. I have a real nice, straight stick that would make the perfect shaft for a cane.


----------



## cobalt

Give it a try. choose a subject matter that you like. But don't try to restrict the carving to the same diameter as the shank. use a natural flow for the transition, .birds are pretty good for this .Those with a neck help the transition the best.as I base the whole looks of the piece on the neck the rest is simple. Ducks and geese are ideal for this and are simple to carve as you just to carve the head..


----------



## CV3

I like the pig cobalt he is different. I think the difference in pictures is just shadow in the lighting. Look forward to seeing the puffin completed.


----------



## cobalt

you don't have to have a straight stick you can easily straighten them as long as there's not a bend on a knot. We call it a dogleg. If it has one I wouldn't waste your time straightening it chances are it wont straighten.

As for the puffin had the idea I could paint it today but the boss had the idea of cutting the hedge ( not her cutting the hedge but me). my daughter wanted me to repair the tumble dryer had to replace the heating element, and then my granddaughter got me altering the height of her cycle seat and handle bars then had to sit with her to do some drawing and colouring.


----------



## cobalt

The puffin just about finished a few coats of varnish is needed and final fix to the shank .

he grey laggoose is complete but not to happy with the painting may repaint it


----------



## CV3

I like the colors in the puffin. it may just be the photo but the laggoose look to have a bit to much green.


----------



## Rodnogdog

Very nice work! The goose is my favorite.


----------



## MJC4

Agree on the green look to the goose. The puffin is :thumbsu: :thumbsu:!!


----------



## cobalt

The goose isn't as green as it looks in the photo, but haven't captured the looks of it .so will strip it back to the wood and redo it.


----------



## cobalt

The puffin has been mounted on a hazel shank with a water buffalo collar and whilst i was mounting them i mounted the okpia at the same time


----------



## Rodney

Nice work Cobalt! I really envy those who can carve.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

IF I can carve it anyone can ,its a simple shape once you get a pattern cut then its just a matter of getting it in the round.

The pattern is life size so its easy to handle


----------



## MJC4

Great work again :thumbsu:. You have a veritable Zoo in your shop!!


----------



## CV3

Great looking group of toppers cobalt!!


----------



## cobalt

to market to market to well not buy a fat pig but its sold . maybe a few more also for Chrissy pressys


----------



## cobalt

The trouble with taking some people at there word is they done follow it up.

both the puffin and the pig where made to order and no sign of the cash there address or them ,

I dont worry to much, but the trouble is the walking stick has been cut to a specific height for the order so if its sold I don't have much room to play with depending on the height of the person who wants it


----------



## Whiteroselad

I wouldn't be too upset either 'cobalt' They are something that I would be more than happy to have in my own collection. Great work mate, I find the wood carving a bit of a "black art" it's like working with buffalo or rams horn, it looks great but I know that it is out of my league. I do enjoy seeing this work when it is done to a cracking standard like these of yours! N.


----------



## cobalt

no piont in getting annoyed suppose it will go sometime

your avatar of the water buffalo reminds me of the black bull I carved


----------



## CV3

That has happen to me a few times cobalt. I just added them to me collection until some one wanted it or I had a reason to make one a gift or donate for a raffle for a worthy event.


----------



## Whiteroselad

My avatar is a photo my wife took at my local stately house (Wentworth Woodhouse) it is one of several trophies that sit inside the main entrance. Unfortunately the house is up for sale with buyers dropping out all the time. If any of you "Rich Americans" :thumbsu: fancy become a Squire of the land please buy this beautiful house with what was once, and still may, be the largest facade of any stately home in Britain. N.


----------



## cobalt

I am hoping to get both buffalo horn and rams horn to have a go at some market sticks problem is the gear you need to do them takes up to much space but they do look far superior .rams horn crooks look the best when completed so when I complete some wooden crooks I probably will get set up to do them


----------

